# Wether Peeing blood



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, I went to my sisters for the Holidays and the kids came in and said Pony (the goat), was peeing rust. Well I was going to go give him his CDT, and check his hoof, so a little later I went out and I told my sister to get some ASV. SO I went out gave him the CDT, gave him some ASV, trimmed the hoofs, and let him go. Well he went to his best friend (a horse), and I swear he told on us, because the horse put his ears back at us (really cute friends). Anyway, so Pony peed for us. OH MY GOSH. It was BLOOD, not rust color. I couldn't believe it. Don't say that it looks worse then it is because I went to the place and it was BLOOD. Bright red.
OK, I thought it was UC, but he pees fine, does not act like it was painful, pees a lot, and not wet under neath. I gave him more ACV , because we can not get Amonia chloride at all around here.
He eats ONLY grass hay, no grain at all, and the horse does not get any either so he does not get any by accident. 
I was told by someone that it might be a bladder infection, or a kidney infection.
Getting a sample of the pee is really not possible because you can not catch him to get it.
Vicki, I know you will be one that will be able to answer this. I know some people say that ACV does NOTHING, but I felt better doing it anyway.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My goats would pee right after standing up. If he's friendly you might be able to get close enough while he's lying down to be ready to shove a container under him when he stands.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Just a thought here..but if it was bright red it sounds like he may have "passed" a stone. And it could very well have cut or scratched him. They are sharp little rascals.

Like I say..just a thought. Good luck with him!


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

The brown pee is dead blood, and obviously if it's bright red it's live blood. No, no matter how much we would all like it to, you can't change the PH of urine with vinegar. And if you are going to feed grain to your bucks or wethers you have to have AC on hand. Local feed stores and even vets are just too expensive to buy anything from. Get your AC from pipevet.com it's like $5 for 5 pounds! Keep it somewhere cool and in tupperware, like you would salt and it lasts forever. Give him 1 tablespoon two or 3 times a day until this passes, then have her give him 1 teaspoon everyday over that grain...if it's pellets than put a squirt of oil on the pellets, put the AC on the squirt of oil, and stir it into the pellets.

Those with high sulfur or high protein in their goats diets, need to use this everyday even with AC premixed into pellets.

Have her start with syringing him so she knows he is eating all of it, then when he is 100% she can just add it to his grain...not his mineral salt or his water.

Also move him off grain, wethers and bucks not used heavily never need any grain. Have her give him treats of peanuts, BOSS, rasians if she must.

He would have a fever with the blood if it is a kidney or UTI, just like us.

You can also put him on a sulfa for the UTI if you want.

This is always nutritonal, loving animals to death. If she has kids make sure they understand that he would prefer to have a good brushing or run around and play with them, rather than food only for treats. Vicki


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Vicki, Thanks I do understand about the grain, but like I said he does NOT get any at all. Her horse foundered several months ago and the vet told her to not even keep grain on the property unless she wants to kill her horse. So my question is what else could it be? you said give him Sulfa. Sorry can you tell me what that is?
I really appreciate the inf on the AC, I will do that with MY goats. None of my wethers or bucks get grain unless it is a little treat in this 0* weather.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

maybe the quality of the grass hay is enough to give him UC. is it cut late and has a lot of seed heads in there? grass hay only can be high in phosphor. that is why i like to feed alfa pellets to my bucks with the grass hay, even if my vet protest every time. i hope i will never have uc in my bucks again. if he got grain with the horse a couple of month ago, this might be UC that just shifted around and caused the bleeding?
another possibility here, could it be that the wether got a kick from the horse and his kidneys were injured?


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Would UC be the first thing you'd think of with these symptoms? The poster didn't report classic behavior like restlessness, kicking at stomch, and most importantly straining to urinate. Not sure if just bleeding and peeing a lot might more indicate an infection or something other than calculi. Does this wether have a temp?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i had a buck with uc this spring. there was no kicking or straining. the only symptoms i saw, he was depressed, very still in one corner and did not want to eat. 
i admit, i cached it very early and the buck was saved. i'm glad i did not wait for classic symptoms as this is too late for most bucks and they die.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

No he has normal temp. 102.2, he is playing like he does, not at all straining. He was peeing quit often, and a lot, not like a drip here and there. I really Do NOT believe it is UC. I am wondering about a bladder infection, or a kidney infection. He has not had grain for MONTHS, like almost a year.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

What kind of hay? Whats in his pasture? Mineral block or loose minerals or is it a protein block. Only if the calculi blocks the urethra or prepuce does it cause kicking, screaming from the paid of the bladder soo full before it ruptures. The calculi are not smooth stones, they are rough it would hurt some but it certainly could cut the end of the urethra and cause blood when passing these stones.

There has to be something causing the embalance in phosphrous in his diet, or high sulfur in the water etc... Vicki


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

even if he did not had grain in a year, a stone that could have had formed at that time, doesn't resolve in it's own. it is very possible it is a stone, that caused the bleeding. good scenario would be that he peed the stone out. bad would be, if the stone gets stuck. i would not wait, but give him AC. it does not hurt him at all.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

If it were my goat I'd still want a urine sample.


----------

